# billing 99211 with g0008



## gmlittle (Feb 4, 2008)

Medicare has informed us that the following two codes can not be billed together 99211 and G0008.  The patient was in for an O/V and also received a flu shot.  Does anyone have information on why Medicare would not let us bill the following two codes on the same visit?

Thanks


----------



## amjordan (Feb 4, 2008)

If you go to the CMS website and use the CCI edits to look this combination up, you will see that the 99211 is not allowed with G0008.  Only the codes with Physician face to face are allowed.


----------

